# Black Mesa Railway in Winter



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Way too cold outdoors to run but winter still makes an appearance on my pop-up indoor Black Mesa Railway thanks to some white felt and cheapo trees from Walmart. The white felt is found in the fabric section where it is sold by the yard. Gray felt in smaller squares suitable for roads is available in the craft area at Michael's.


----------

